# What?? Wife With Ntf?



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

THink the DW has new truck fever. Sitting watching TV last night and out of the blue she says "I think we've outgrown the Yukon, we need more room" I said "we've got plenty of room" She proceeds to tell me she wants a third row of seats so the girls aren't right behind us so we can talk and someplace for the dog and friends. She doesn't want to spend any more money on seat covers, performance mods, etc., just basic maintenance. I said okay, it's your truck







.

Somewhere, someone is breaking in and taking the depreciation hit on our 2500 sub with the 8100 vortec







We just have to wait for it to come our way.

Remember, it's not me with the NTF, it's her









Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Mike,

What a deal...wife with the NTF!

I just know somewhere, somehow, someone is wanting to move up to a Class A and is getting your 2500 Burb ready for you. Keep looking. I really like mine (my wife's, I mean) shy. That 8100 purrs like a tiger.

Mark


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

What in the world... new dog now this!!!!!!!!

I knew you couldn't hold out very long....

Kevin


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

You'll love the Yukon XL. Unfortunately barn doors are no longer available on these models, so check to see if you'll be able to open the rear hatch when the trailer is hitched (will it clear the jack?).

The 1500 model (we have) has a very smooth ride (as you are used to anyway with your Yukon). The 2500 rides rougher given the stiffer suspension. But the extra power will be great.

Randy


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Does she have a sister?...

(Sounds of me being beaten with a load bar from our hitch by Mrs. Reverie)

Never Mind...









Reverie


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Be careful Mike - its probably a trick. Those women are sneaky like that. First you'll get the truck - then she'll want to add a room to the house or redo the kitchen or something like that.

Good Luck, Glenn


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

You're going to have to change your sig block now....


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LMAO!!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

NTF...no wonder I'm sick! Are you guys washing your hands before touching the keyboard?

Now that the bug has bitten you...you'll be obsessed with finding the vehicle. I like NTF...too bad I just have the fever part.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Mike.........
Give her some generic tylenol and write to us tomorrow. Show her the mortgage again. Tell her the kids will each have to get second jobs.

RESIST RESIST!!!!!

Don't endanger your membership privileges in the Cheapskates Union!!!

And above all, DON'T LET HER TALK TO MY WIFE!

CHEAPSKATES UNITE! (or at least try to stay cheap)

Steve


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

What next? Dogs and cats, living together! Mass hysteria!









I agree with Glenn. It's probably a trick. A cruel, cruel trick.









Try this out just to see: Tell her you'd rather spend the money on an anniversary ring.

I'll bet the new truck goes by the wayside...


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeah, I agree with that!







I'm sticking with my old '97 F-250. Love the truck and it pulls pretty well. And, I don't like payments. Now if I were to win the lottery or inherit a bunch of dough then, well...... Hmmm, nope, not even then, I think I'd hang on to the cash and my old pickup. Cash is nice -- I like cash, especially when it's in my pocket.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Here you go. A couple of these will end it.

The ring idea is good too but cost more.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm so conflicted here.....First, I want to say to stick it out, that small block can handle it, the girls don't need that much room, and if you get them some iPods, and while they are wearing those headphones listening to tunes, you and Chris can talk all you want. The iPods are alot cheaper than a new truck.

On the other hand, I am ready to say, yahoo! Do you get to pick? Every few weeks I suffer a bout of the NTF. In fact this week, I am planning for a trip to my local Chevy dealer to look at the Duramax crew cabs. I will keep an eye out for a used 2500 burb for you if you'd like....
















Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Mike'
I say if its meant to be it will be!

Peg says if the wife not happy NOBODY is happy








Don


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Mike 
Do it now before she changes her mind. We came home from a nice weekend away backed in the yard with a check engine light and a smoking tranny AGAIN!! all she had to say was " I love camping and this trailer but what will it take to pull this trailer reliably" my reply







dump money into an under powered truck or get a newer one built to tow. her reply "get rid of it" that was on a Sunday found my beast on Tuesday went camping again on Friday. When opportunity knocks grab it fast















John


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Now look what you have done, Tim is getting soft again. You bunch of creampuffs...

Resist, resist. Stay strong.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

No talk of a new truck last night.

I have learned over the years to plant a seed and watch it grow.

We've got a truck to pull the trailer so there's no big rush. But I did mention a while back that a tranny rebuild would be pretty expensive if we need one and a heavier truck would make for a much more comfortable and (key word for her here) safer tow. That was a few months ago.

I think I see a sprout coming up









We are pretty cheap though, not in a rush to spend money.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

John has the plan down pat! RUN to the dealer! Mother Nature is mad these days! She'll kill the seed!


----------

